# [Bug] Unbekannter Fehler, Ohne Loop



## NachtkindFX (2. April 2008)

Hallo

Eben habe ich die neueste version vom Client runtergeladen.

Nach dem ersten Beenden von WoW wird 2x geparsed, und der Unbekannte Fehler tritt mehrmals auf.

Siehe Bild


```
Im Log steht für diese Uhrzeit: ( Main.log )

02.04.2008 13:36:51;Hinweis;StartTimer ausgeführt

02.04.2008 13:36:52;Debug;Sprache geladen

02.04.2008 13:36:52;Debug;Arbeitslayout geladen

02.04.2008 13:38:24;Hinweis;StartTimer ausgeführt

02.04.2008 13:38:24;Debug;Sprache geladen

02.04.2008 13:38:24;Debug;Arbeitslayout geladen

02.04.2008 14:43:27;Fehler;UploadData 16  - Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 00404104 in Modul 'BLASC.exe'. Lesen von Adresse 00058F60 (EAccessViolation)

02.04.2008 14:43:28;Fehler;UploadData 16  - Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 00404104 in Modul 'BLASC.exe'. Lesen von Adresse 00058F60 (EAccessViolation)

02.04.2008 14:43:30;Fehler;UploadData 16  - Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 00404104 in Modul 'BLASC.exe'. Lesen von Adresse 00058F60 (EAccessViolation)

02.04.2008 14:43:31;Fehler;UploadData 16  - Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 00404104 in Modul 'BLASC.exe'. Lesen von Adresse 00058F60 (EAccessViolation)

02.04.2008 14:43:33;Fehler;UploadData 16  - Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 00404104 in Modul 'BLASC.exe'. Lesen von Adresse 00058F60 (EAccessViolation)
```

Upload.log


```
02.04.2008 14:43:34;Fehler;UploadData;FTP UPLOAD FEHLER(1): There are too many connections from your internet address.


02.04.2008 14:43:34;Warnung;UploadData;FTP Upload Fehlgeschlagen! Fallback auf HTTP
```




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (4. April 2008)

danke, ich check das gleich


----------



## NachtkindFX (7. April 2008)

Gibt es da schon eine Lösung, der Fehler tritt im Moment immer auf sobald ich WoW beende :/

D.h. ich muss den Client jedes mal im Taskmanager abschießen.


----------



## NachtkindFX (5. Mai 2008)

Habs mal getestet:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38606

Hilft auch bei meinem Problem.


Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## Regnor (6. Mai 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Habs mal getestet:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38606
> 
> ...



Das sollte mit der Version die ich eben aufgespielt habe gefixt sein.


----------



## NachtkindFX (7. Mai 2008)

Perfekt, Feedback gibt es sobald ich bisschen Testen konnte.


Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------

